# need new sp rod - advice and the name of that store??



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

There was a post not long ago that I cant find in the search for the life of me. Someone asked for advice on a new SP rod to be be matched with a specific reel. Someone mentioned a shimano rack raider and an online store that usually has the best prices. I think this rod was around the 130 mark at their store. What was their name???

Anyway the long and the short of it is,

*I need another plastics rod for estuary stuff. 
*Its to be used with a slade 1000. 
*I want something good for bream. 
*I cant afford anything over $150. 
*The rack raider was a good price, is it a decent rod?
*It doesnt worry me if it's not perfectly balanced tho of course that would be preferred, but I'm not gonna spend 200 bucks on a rod that is ideal for the slade, the price is more important cuz I dont have much to play with at the moment.
*To be used be used flicking around structure and snags, sometimes in tight quarters up creeks etc - would a shorter rod be better (6ft)?

Thanks guys, merry xmas for next 10minutes for anyone not in daylight savings time!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

mojiko plastix at annaconda $80, on sale cheaper .they fish like a $250 rod .i have 2 of these 1-3 lb and 4-6 lb
then you would have some money left over

cheers 
craig


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Berkeley Drop Shot good rod good price too - I would check out the consensus on quality of the Rack Raiders - have seen one break from being high sticked - have also possibly heard on here quality control issues ??????


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. I ended up impulsively buying another tsunami bullseye 6'4" for only 40 bucks at kmart (boxing day sale 30%off). I have a 7'2" and it has served me well for a cheapy. It's held up good against a bit of abuse and some nice fish. Cant go far wrong for 40 bucks anyway and it gave me some dosh left over for a lot of other stuff I needed - lures, lures and more lures!!! I will look into the dropshot in the future tho, I have heard good things about them too.

Craig - I phoned up anaconda and they only had 20% off today and they said the normal price for the plastix was 90. Didnt sound like a great price compared to your 30 bucks so I gave it a miss. You were oogling my bullseye last time I saw you too, so if you want one have a look in kmart. I dont know how long the sale goes on tho. And dont bother at chatswood kmart, there's only one 7'2" left and one of its eyelets has popped out. Gotta be careful buying rods there.

Anyone else tried the tsunami bullseyes just out of curiosity?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

second raider cork split again, will do ,like red and tape this one up, though this rod is only a month old.


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

The Tsunami bulllsye in my opinion is a cracker of a rod,
ive got the 7'2 too and its a great allrounder, and in the 3-5 kilo class you cant go wrong!
BUT! my uncle snapped the tip off in my backyard  so im on the hunt for another one,
all the k'marts around here dont sell the rod so im getting a lil angry  
i now use a 2-4 kilo dropshot, fantastic stick,

cheers, john...


----------



## Ribsie (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey champ, I work in the tackle industry and u cannot beat the new pfluger trion rods by far the best value for money out there selling for $119 they are incredable value for money.


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Got 2 pflugar trions plus reels at rays outdoors for $98 each on sale, great rods for the price cant get a better combo for the price.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

interesting to note the variety of opinion about SP rods. took particular notice of the comments about the raiders as I've hardly used anything else since I got mine a few years ago. As I understand it none of those types of rods should be lifted back behind your head as graphite will break with excessive bends. I have not had trouble with the cork but most of its use has been from the tinny or shore based and it has therfore not had to contend with too much water. I would say that maybe I should keep it for the tinny but that would be to ignore the reality that the more I fish from the kayak the longer the tinny stays in the shed...
John


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

what sort of line class are these occy?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

grinner said:


> second raider cork split again, will do ,like red and tape this one up, though this rod is only a month old.


I just bought a raider, I hope mine does this, so I can take it back and buy a Berkley drop shot like I should have done in the first place :shock: :lol:

Cheers


----------

